# Hit AEP Rec land on Sat. First time..



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Nyall, Zorro and I decided to leave Columbus at 4am Sat morning and drove down to AEP land. We got down in about an hour 30 mins and found the "Buckeye Trail". We started walking this trail and came across ponds directly off the trail. We were told to find ponds off the the beaten path, but we could not find them. We walked a couple miles on the trail, frequently looking for them. After no luck searching "secret" ponds we decided to try our luck in the trail ponds. I had no luck at all. Nyall pulled two largemouths and Zorro got 2 and 3 bluegill. 
The land is totally primitive and often times we were walking on parts of trail that was covered over and we were following the blue paint on trees. We plan to go back, but would really appreciate some info from others that have been and can direct us to where some big fish are said to be.

*We don't keep any fish.*


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Google maps will show you every pond there is. Finding one that will produce big fish takes trying them. It&#8217;s takes a lot of work, so it&#8217;s highly unlikely anyone is going to tell you their &#8220;secret&#8221; pond down there. Finding them is half the fun though.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a paper map I got laminated, it helps me a lot. Whenever I go, I try to pick a small area with a lot of ponds and work over that area for the day. Focus on a small area, looking at the whole place is too mind blowing!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Try using google earth or google maps aerial view to see where you were and where the ponds were. It should give you a pretty good idea of what you missed and what direction to head in next time.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Hopefully one day I will understand "secret" ponds.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

All the good ones I know are indeed off the beaten path.
I wouldn't even know how to describe to someone where they are. It's one of those "take the second dirt road until the big rock" kind of deals.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

This place was quite an adventure. Next time we go I plan on mapping out some routes and also having a map and possibly a GPS unit. I had a great time out there and plan on going back and probably camping for a weekend so I have more time to explore.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I keep saying that I am going to make it down to AEP with my boys but still have not made it. I hope to do so this late summer/fall. I know they say that you need a permit and I have looked at the info on their website but I have a question. There is a copy of the permit on their site. Do I just need to print this and fill it out? I guess I don't see what purpose the permit serves except for a form to give to authorities if checked. Am I missing something here?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No, that&#8217;s pretty much it. I think it&#8217;s just for liability/legal issues.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Trying fishing it later in the year, like Octoberish, if you want bigger fish.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

bkr43050 said:


> I keep saying that I am going to make it down to AEP with my boys but still have not made it. I hope to do so this late summer/fall. I know they say that you need a permit and I have looked at the info on their website but I have a question. There is a copy of the permit on their site. Do I just need to print this and fill it out? I guess I don't see what purpose the permit serves except for a form to give to authorities if checked. Am I missing something here?


All you have to do is print one off an sign it and keep it on you at all times... not sure you would ever see someone enforcing this but I guess better safe than sorry...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

A lot of the better "ponds" get weeded up this time of the year. I did some stupid hikes with my float tube there about 15 years back...Big learning curve!


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Man, I'm glad to see that you guys caught a couple fish out of that pond. My brother and I ice fished it a few years ago, and the ice looked like swish cheese. Strawhats probably cleaned it out before we got there. I prospected the entire pond with the fish finder and could only mark a handful of fish. A couple years before that I pulled a few really nice gills out of there.


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Would like to go spend a few days there .What is the best way to get there from COLUMBUS? 
Where is the camping area?


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

We plan to go back, but would really appreciate some info from others that have been and can direct us to where some big fish are said to be.

Please please tell me this was directed at me. Nothing like writing up a 500 word explanation of a sacred place to fish to a complete stranger and have him mad because no one would tell him their "secret" ponds. I told you three different areas to try and the one that I said was least accessible is the one you try to fish. Good luck finding everyone's "secret"ponds. I don't know how hard it is to print out a map and look at google earth and just go fish. That's the beauty of Aep getting out of cell service and finding your own "secret" pond. Your from cbus so your a whooping 45 mins from zanesville where I live so make the hour and half drive down to Aep and maybe you can tell everyone on here your "secret" spots one day and here them cry when u don't. And how u found me to email me for help was old post why don't you go back and look and those 20 inchers I've pulled from my "secret" ponds since I haven't been and couldn't put a monster on the end of your line for you. Did you just message anyone with a big bass pic and ask for coordinates? All you guys coming from 3 1/2 hours away quit pm'ing me for help I'm done. Do it the old fashion way get off the computer. 






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Putty said:


> Hopefully one day I will understand "secret" ponds.


I'm doubtful when your asking for other people's 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Google maps will show you every pond there is. Finding one that will produce big fish takes trying them. Its takes a lot of work, so its highly unlikely anyone is going to tell you their secret pond down there. Finding them is half the fun though.


I think people read this and would have the same look on their face if you'd ask them the square root of something. Head scratchers. Everyone wants something handed to them is all I've learned from pm'ing folks about Aep.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

If only if read your previous post I'd laughed at pm'ing you about a puddle at Aep. Go try hook lake that's my "secret" place. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So just a general question for figuring out where to start exploring. Can you park at various points along the road or are you confined to designated parking areas. Some of the areas look easy to get to from Google Earth but obviously seeing it is the only way to know. I just want to figure out the parking options and didn't want to get in trouble for parking in the wrong places.

I have also looked at the AEP map which labels some of the ponds by number but not all. If they have them all numbered then is there another map that lists them all out? It would just be a lot easier when I am discussing plans with someone to be able to refer to all as numbers.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in, because it&#8217;s been years since I&#8217;ve been down there. But I don&#8217;t remember parking being a problem. There are many places along the side of the road to park. Usually it&#8217;s an old path through the woods, but there will be &#8220;No vehicles beyond this point&#8221; signs. So you&#8217;ll park at the sign by the road and walk in. There are also many paths that are open to vehicles, at least there used to be. There were ponds dotted all along those paths. I believe only some of the ponds are numbered. There are many, many more that aren&#8217;t. I&#8217;m not even sure they all show up on maps. Google maps and such must be a huge help these days in finding those hidden ponds. Back in the day we&#8217;d just start walking, eventually you&#8217;d come across some water. Finding them again however could prove difficult.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't know if they were all numbered but I figured if they numbered some up over 100 that they may have a map that identifies the them. I figure it may be a great opportunity for me to take the GPS along as well.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Love2kayak said:


> We plan to go back, but would really appreciate some info from others that have been and can direct us to where some big fish are said to be.
> 
> Please please tell me this was directed at me. Nothing like writing up a 500 word explanation of a sacred place to fish to a complete stranger and have him mad because no one would tell him their "secret" ponds. I told you three different areas to try and the one that I said was least accessible is the one you try to fish. Good luck finding everyone's "secret"ponds. I don't know how hard it is to print out a map and look at google earth and just go fish. That's the beauty of Aep getting out of cell service and finding your own "secret" pond. Your from cbus so your a whooping 45 mins from zanesville where I live so make the hour and half drive down to Aep and maybe you can tell everyone on here your "secret" spots one day and here them cry when u don't. And how u found me to email me for help was old post why don't you go back and look and those 20 inchers I've pulled from my "secret" ponds since I haven't been and couldn't put a monster on the end of your line for you. Did you just message anyone with a big bass pic and ask for coordinates? All you guys coming from 3 1/2 hours away quit pm'ing me for help I'm done. Do it the old fashion way get off the computer.


Really not sure why you are on the defensive here. Did you even read post #2 before you thought for a second that I was talking about you? I followed your advice and in fact, we spent the better part of the day doing what you advised me. Maybe I should have responded to you saying thanks, but I haven't yet...Thanks...Hope that makes you feel better. Don't come in here with your attitude because you're having a bad day. 
I'm sure you're not hurting anyone's feelings because you've decided to no longer give advice on this forum. I'll also take your latest advice and use Google Maps for my next trip there...don't take too much credit though, we thought of that already.

Hope your day gets better.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I really enjoyed the experience. Love that it's very primative with little to no trash. It was cool casting in to what seems to be virgin territory. Next time we go...map out two ponds that are near each other and fish em! We hiked a lot!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Putty, I sent you a Personal Message


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

turkeyt said:


> Putty, I sent you a Personal Message


Much appreciated!!


----------

